# Problem mit WinXP Win98 WLAN-Netzwerk



## besi (29. August 2004)

Ich habe zwei Laptop einen mit WinXP-Home SP2 der andere Win98SE.
Ich möchte die Rechner mit einer WLAN-Verbindung miteinander verbinden.

Ipconfiguration:
IP's:     10.   0.   0. 1-2
Subnet : 255. 255. 255. 0

Es ist nun möglich die Beiden Computer miteinander zu verbinden. Aber es ist mir nicht möglich die Beiden Rechner zu ping'en oder die Freigegebenen Dateien anzuschauen.

Die Rechner haben die selbe Arbeitsgruppe

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Besten Dank Besi


----------



## Sinac (29. August 2004)

Erstmal ist die IP-Konfig. schlecht gewählt, 10.x.x.x ist ein privates Klasse A Netz, nimm also lieber 192.168.1.x mit der Subnet 255.255.255.0
hast du beide Krten auf Ad-Hoc Modus? Oder hast du nen AP?
SSID und so alles richtig eingestellt, WEP Einstellungen richtig?
Habn die Karten den einen Link und zeigt Windows dir das WLAN an und kann sich verbinden?
Irgendwo ne Firewall laufen de das blocken könnte?

Greetz..
Sinac


----------



## besi (29. August 2004)

Viele Fragen viele Antworten...

- Adhoc auf beiden aktiviert
- SSID ist richtig eingestellt (Wird bei WINXP angezeigt)
- WEP ist richtig gewählt (5 Ziffern)
- Firewall ausgeschaltet
- Verbindung kann hergestellt werden! (Aber kein Ping/oder anzeigen der Dateien möglich)
- Arbeitsgruppenname: MSHEIMNETZ (für beide)


Ich habe nun noch den Windowsassistenten für ein kleines Heimnetz verwendet. Und dann via MemoryStick auf dem Anderen Computer installiert. Hat aber auch nicht geklappt.


----------



## Sinac (29. August 2004)

iiigit, was hast du denn jetzt mit den IP Adressen gemacht?
Kannst du über Hostnamen nicht pingen oder über IP-Adressen auch nicht?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## besi (29. August 2004)

Diese IP's wurde vom Netzwerkassistenten erzeugt. (Wieso Igitt?)

Zu den Pings:
Ich kann bei beiden Laptop nur jeweils die eigene IP pingen.
Den Hostnamen kann ich nur von der Win98 Maschine pingen.


----------



## rocki (29. August 2004)

Hi,
was verwendest du denn für deine WLAN konfiguration für ein Tool, das von XP oder das welches bei der Karte dabei ist?
Besitzt einer der beiden Rechner eine 2 Netzwerkkarte, welche vielleicht mit einem anderen Rechner verbunden ist?
Ist die eine Karte in deinem Notebook im Standard abwärtskompatibel oder sind diese beide vom Typ 802.11b?
Als lösung würde ich erstmal sagen, du konfigurierst beide TCP/IP einstellungen folgendermaßen:
IpAdressen: 192.168.0.1xx 
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway brauchst du eigentlich nicht
DNS Server brauchst du auch nicht ausser du willst ins Internet dann schreib da mal 194.25.4.129 rein!
Ich würde ersmtal zu Testzwecken díe WEP Verschlüsselung rausnehmen! Wenn es dann geht, kannst du sie immer noch aktivieren!
Wichtig ist, das beide auf Peer-to-Peer oder Ad-hoc Modus stehen!


----------



## besi (30. August 2004)

> was verwendest du denn für deine WLAN konfiguration für ein Tool, das von XP oder das welches bei der Karte dabei ist?



:: Beim XP-Rechner (SP2) verwende ich das Standard Windowstool; Interne WLAN-Controller
:: Beim Win98 Rechner habe ich das Tool welches Mit der Wlan-Karte mitgeliefert wird; Intersil I-Gate Wlankarte.



> Besitzt einer der beiden Rechner eine 2 Netzwerkkarte, welche vielleicht mit einem anderen Rechner verbunden ist?


:: Der XP-Rechner verfügt über eine Ethernetkarte und einen Firewireport
:: Beide Rechner haben ein internes modem



> Ist die eine Karte in deinem Notebook im Standard abwärtskompatibel oder sind diese beide vom Typ 802.11b?


Genaue Angaben darüber habe ich leider nicht. Tatsache jedoch ist, dass beide Karten im "Infrastructure-Mode" funktionieren (WLAN an meiner Schule)


----------

